# Five little candles



## dodidoki (Apr 10, 2016)

Five little green candles with wellow flames. Cyp. segawai in bud.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2016)

Awesome! Where did you get it from? Is it an Anthura plant?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2016)

they should be nice - keep us updated please


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 10, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice tulips. lol


----------



## eggshells (Apr 10, 2016)

They come up so fast once they broke dormancy. Looking forward to see the bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Nice tulips. lol


Good to know you will be joining us soon. :evil:


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking good! Yay spring!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking forward to the blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm interested in what media you are using and if they are sitting in trays of water. ???


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2016)

Cool!


Elmer Nj


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 12, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Awesome! Where did you get it from? Is it an Anthura plant?


Came from Germany, Sabine Schreiner.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> Came from Germany, Sabine Schreiner.



I just looked their listing up - nice selection, AND they have C. macranthos v. rebunense for sale!


----------

